# flexwatt - premade?



## Srakha (Feb 8, 2008)

I have purchased flexwatt before, but since I bought it, I heard of a place that will put the cord on for you. Does anyone know which vendor this might be? Thanks!


----------



## Tux (Feb 8, 2008)

The most common place to get pre-wired is Pro Exotics. With that being said I wire my own a little differently and really wiring flexwatt is simple.


----------



## Srakha (Feb 8, 2008)

yeah I know. but if I can get it same price and wired, then I'd rather save the hassle 

Hm.. just looked at pro exotics site.. they only have the 3 inch flexwatt.. I want the big stuff.. 11 or 17 inch wide strips..

Thanks though


----------



## NDreptile (Feb 8, 2008)

Boas and Balls out of colorado is where I got some. <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.boasandballs.com/">http://www.boasandballs.com/</a><!-- m --> 
the lady that owns it is really great to work with. In fact I get my bedding shipped out from her too.


----------



## erk (Feb 8, 2008)

Below is an ad for someone who puts it together for you (free of charge):

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=66&de=346468">http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=66&de=346468</a><!-- m -->

He (reptilebasics.com) also has some really wonderful reviews on the BOI.


----------

